# Spotted Bass in Hurricane?



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Does anyone know who put Spotted Bass in Hurricane Lake? My last two trips I've caught one... one on a fluke, the other on an x-rap. I was just wondering if the State did it, or if someone who fishes northern Alabama chunked a few in. I've never seen them before this year. Both were around 11" long. Thanks! Ron


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I fished hurricane recently and cought 2 spotted bass, was wondering the same thing


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've caught spots on Escambia & Yellow. I'm not saying that someone didn't put some in there, just that they aren't only in Alabama.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I did it. I did it all.


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

I think the state put some in a while back. Anything else hitting up there?


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

"spotted bass" - you mean hybrids ?


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

nah, spots are a different strain of largemouth that have splotchy markings on them. they don't get as big as the others, but they're fiesty. kinda the chihuahua among bass. your pure Florida strain largemouth are more solid green with little or no latteral line markings. most lakes around here have a cross between florida n northern bass. offspring of crossing these two strains tend to get bigger faster. i guess they take on the dominant genes of both strains.


----------

